# Phragmipedium kovachii a new attemp



## Berthold (Oct 24, 2017)

A new plant with 10 young shoots. Now in a mixture of cocos and Dolomit grit which will be rinsed weekly.
"My girl" is waiting for the big red flower to play with.


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 24, 2017)

very nice plant i love kovachii hey if you ever wanna divide it i will buy oke: :evil:


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautiful plant!!


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 24, 2017)

nevermind but none the less beautiful plant how long have you the plant


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice sized kov and a much more beautiful black
cat with green eyes.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 25, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> nevermind but none the less beautiful plant how long have you the plant



Its quite new.


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks very healthy and strong...hope you enjoy the unique flower soon!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know which is more beautiful, the plant or the cat!


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2017)

Definitely that gorgeous cat!


----------



## Berthold (Oct 26, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't know which is more beautiful, the plant or the cat!



The cat I think, it is home made.
But the plant will make up for beauty (I hope)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice acquisition. Good Luck.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 27, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't know which is more beautiful, the plant or the cat!



None of both....the most beautiful one is the photographer. :sob:


----------



## Berthold (Oct 27, 2017)

GuRu said:


> None of both....the most beautiful one is the photographer. :sob:



Hey, experienced greenhorn, You will change Your avatar if I exibit my baby photo.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 27, 2017)

Berthold said:


> Hey, experienced greenhorn, You will change Your avatar if I exibit my baby photo.



Maybe we should give it a try!


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 27, 2017)

Both are beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Berthold (Oct 27, 2017)

GuRu said:


> Maybe we should give it a try!



o.k. here we go


----------



## GuRu (Oct 27, 2017)

Done!


----------



## blondie (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow that's a lovley looking plant


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice plant!


----------

